
Grow your online presence starting today - sunilkumarc
https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO
======
sunilkumarc
I created my profile on Twitter in 2015 but until recently I have been just a
consumer of content on the platform. I never posted anything and didn't
understand the importance of giving it back to the twitter community.

Around two month back, I started following this person Daniel Vassallo who had
quit his 500k job at Amazon in Feb 2019 as he had lost motivation at his job.
Since then he has grown his twitter profile from 150 followers to 35k
followers in little over an year.

It's amazing how one can influence people by providing valuable content on
Social media. And in the process of creating content, you'll learn a lot
yourself. Its unbelievable.

Daniel has a course on Gumroad where he explains how he was able achieve this
by building his credibility.

I bought his course and absolutely loved it. After buying this course I've
been a active content creator and I'am friends really great people.

I just wanted to share this with Hacker News community if someone is
interested to grow their online presence as well.

Here's is the course link:
[https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO](https://gumroad.com/a/238777459/PBkrO)

